# Woman Begins Shooting Homeless, Finds Her Father Is One Of them



## rexbobcat (Aug 9, 2015)

Photographer Starts Project Shooting Homeless People Discovers Her Dad is One of Them


----------



## Peeb (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow- what a story!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing story


----------

